# Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!



## Nordangler (23. September 2007)

Moin Boardies!!! Hier ein Fangbericht vom heutigen Tag auf der Ostsee.
Fotos zum Bericht sind auf meiner Seite unter

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm zu sehen.

Wem der komplette Bericht ohne Fotos langt, kann hier alles nachlesen. Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch.

Sven




Nach 4 Wochen Reha, sollte nun endlich ein Tag zum angeln anrücken.
Schon morgens um 5.30 Uhr klingelte mein Wecker. Kaffee aufsetzen, in der Zwischenzeit das Auto beladen und dann noch in Ruhe ein paar Brote und denKaffee verzehren. Pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr stand dann auch  Finn vor der Tür.Auch sein Angelgerät wurde im Galaxy verstaut und schon ging es Richtung Damp.
Gegen 7.00 Uhr waren wir dann am Hafen. Ein kurzer Plausch mit dem Hafenmeisterum einige Angeltermine für die Zukunft zu sichern und dann war unser dritter Mann auch am Hafen angelangt. Bert hatte unser Boot im Schlepptau, welches wir nun auch zügig ins Wasser ließen. Das Wetter zeigte sich einigermaßen kooperativ. Wind in der Stärke 3 aus Süd. Dazu bedeckter Himmel, ließen hoffen, dass uns ein schöner Angeltag bevor stand. 
Bevor wir nun los fuhren, wurden die Ruten mit Buttlöffeln und Seeringelwürmer versehen. Nun legten wir ab, um kurz darauf den Damper Hafen zu verlassen. Kaum raus aus den Hafen wendeten wir und nach links um nach 300 Metern den ersten Stopp einzulegen. Ein paar Meter weiter, lag schon ein weiteres Boot mit 2 Anglern. 
Dieser Anblick ließ vermuten, dass wir nun hier richtig lagen Schnell waren die Löffel im Wasser. Doch nach einer viertel Stunde, kamen uns doch die ersten Zweifel, ob wir hier richtig waren. Eigentlich war dies hier immer ein Top-Platz zum Platten schnappen.. Knappe 2 Stunden versuchten wir den Butt zu überlisten doch nichts passierte. Wir entschlossen uns, einen langen Platzwechsel zu machen, da bekam Finn einen Megabiss. Was nach einem harten Drill raus kam seht ihr am Bild 
Wir verlegten das Boot um knappe 2,5 Seemeilen. Auch die Köder wurden gewechselt. Nun wurden die neuen Andriftpilker vom Anglerboard und PMangeln eingesetzt. Die Wassertiefe betrug knapp 16-17 Meter. Bert und Finn angelten mit den Andriftpilkern, während ich einen Fischpilker von PMangeln benutzte. Es dauerte nur wenige Minuten als Bert seinen ersten Biss bekam. Nach längerem Drill hatte er einen schönen Dorsch im Boot.. 2 Minuten später durfte ich auch meinen ersten Dorsch über die Reling hieven. Nun fehlte nur noch Finn. Er musste noch auf seinen Grundleopard warten. In der Zwischenzeit bekam ich immer wieder erneut Bisse. Ein schöner Dorsch nach dem anderen landeten im Boot. Nun bekam Finn auch endlich seinen ersten Leo-Biss. Nach dreiminütigen Drill hatte er ihn bezwungen und im Bord 
Witzigerweise fingen wir alle Fische in der Abdrift. Auch das Wetter wurde immer besser, strahlende Sonne, der Wind ließ nach fast bis zur absoluten Windstille und Temperaturen um die 20° Grad. 50 Meter neben uns driftete ebenfalls ein Kleinboot mit 3 Mann Besatzung. Auch hier wurden Dorsche gezogen bis zum umfallen. Eine kurze Fotopartie von den drei konnte ich beim drillen machen. Hier das Ergebnis. 
Gegen 15.00 Uhr war uns nicht mehr nach Dorschen zu Mute. Wir wollten doch noch gerne ein paar Platte mit auf dem Teller haben. Im Boot befanden sich knapp 50 Kilo Dorsch, wobei ca. 20 Dorsche unter 50 cm zurück gesetzt wurden. Auch im Nachbarboot wurden fast ausschließlich Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70 cm gefangen. Wir entschlossen uns, es noch einmal vor dem Damper Hafen zu versuchen. Kaum dort angekommen, konnte Bert einen Butt verhaften. Leider recht klein. Auf einmal wurde ich von einem anderen Boot aus angerufen!! Schnell erkannte ich die beiden!! Es handelte sich um Marco und Iris. Beide sind begeisterte Buttjäger. Nach einem kurzen Smalltalk erfuhren wir, dass sie schon die ganze Zeit hier vor Damp angelten. In der 7 Meter Linie konnten sie 4 schöne Dorsche und 2 gute Platten verhaften. Noch ein paar Minuten angeln und dann entschlossen wir uns, Feierabend zu machen. Im Hafen angekommen, wurden wir von vielen Schaulustigen empfangen. Schnell war das Boot aufgeslippt und die Angelausrüstung verstaut. Von den Schaulustigen erfuhren wir in der Zwischenzeit, dass die letzten Tage alle Angler wenig gefangen hatten. Wir waren aber alle drei sehr zufrieden mit unserer Ausbeute. Jeder mit knapp 17 kg Dorsch im Handgepäck. Auf nach Hause zum filetieren und entspannen von diesem herrlichen Angeltag.


----------



## bacalo (23. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Hallo Sven,

nach 4 Wochen Reha gleich solch eine Belastung, tz tz tz .
Warst sicherlich ein Akut-Fall, gehe daher davon aus, dass Dir diese Anschlussheilbehandlung ärztlich verordnet wurde|rolleyes.

Danke für diesen bildhaften Bericht, sehr schöne Dorschies
#6#6#6

Petri Heil 

Peter


----------



## Nordangler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*



bacalo schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> nach 4 Wochen Reha gleich solch eine Belastung, tz tz tz .
> Warst sicherlich ein Akut-Fall, gehe daher davon aus, dass Dir diese Anschlussheilbehandlung ärztlich verordnet wurde|rolleyes.
> ...




Jup war die Nachbehandlungsverordnung für das Seelenheil.

Sven


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

petri zum gelungenen tag! hört man ja in letzter zeit leider viel zu selten solche fänge!


----------



## Torsk1 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Glückwunsch zu so einem gelungenen Tag:vik:#h


----------



## Nordangler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*



djoerni schrieb:


> petri zum gelungenen tag! hört man ja in letzter zeit leider viel zu selten solche fänge!



Vieleicht lag es ja an den Andriftpilkern , oder an dem guten Wetter , oder an unserer Ortskenntnis  oder, oder oder.

War jedenfalls ein Saugeiler Tag mit netten Leuten, Sonnenschein und gut Fisch.

Sven


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

ja macht immer super spaß wenn man mit kumpels bei geilem wetter aufm kleinboot fisch fängt! erfahrung spielt da natürlich nicht ganz unwesentlich mit rein! und die pilker? hab ich da was verpasst???


----------



## mb243 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Moin Sven!

Petri zu Euren Fängen!

Wir konnten nachher noch ein paar schöne Butt nachlegen (17 Stk. insgesamt).
Wir haben alle auf bzw. vor der besagten Sandbank geangelt. Leider warst Du mit dem Fotoapparta schon weg, als der 51cm Butt rauskam!!!!  :a:s

Es war echt ein schöner Tag - bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Nordangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Sauber Marco!!! Sag mal Iris Bescheid , dass ihr Rückansicht auch ganz toll aussieht. 
Hatte aber schon Angst das unser Platz Buttfrei ist. Wahrscheinlich noch einen Monat warten, dass ist die Sandbank wieder bevölkert.

djoerni eigentlich hast du nichts verpasst. Aber seit einigen Wochen geistern doch geheimnisvolle Pilker durch das Board. Ich durfte einer der glücklichen sein, der den Andriftpilker testen durfte. Ab 01. Oktober sind sie dann für jeden erwerblich.




Sven


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

schöner bericht und schöne fänge. glückwunsch zu so einem gelungenen tag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Schöner Fang!!!Wollte gestern eigentlich auch hoch ,hatte mich aber schon für ein Vereinsangeln eingetragen.cu


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> ... Auch die Köder wurden gewechselt. Nun wurden die neuen Andriftpilker vom Anglerboard und PMangeln eingesetzt. ... Witzigerweise fingen wir alle Fische in der Abdrift. ....


 
Hallo Sven,

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Ich glaube, ich sollte den Dahme-Dorschen auch mal einen Besuch abstatten |supergri

Aber das mit den Andrift-Pilkern in der Abdrift musst Du schon noch mal erklären. Ich hoffe übrigens, Du gehörst auch zu den Händlern. Da wäre es doch schön, im Herbst nochmal ein gemeinsames Angeln zu veranstalten (bei dem Du Deinen "Bauchladen" mitbringst). ich habe mir farblich schon mal meine Favoriten zusammengestellt und bin auf die neuen Teile echt gespannt.


----------



## Nordangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Mal schauen, ob wir im November, Dezember noch mal ein Bootstreffen mit Belly veranstalten.
Ist ne schöne Ecke und bei passendem Wind sind viele Fische fast garantiert.

Sven


----------



## BennyO (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Was für einen TRaum Tag hattet ihr denn da?
Petri zu den Fängen.
Das macht lust auf mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Glückwunsch !!!! #6
sonen trip könnte ich ja auch mal wieder haben .... :l


----------



## Nordangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !!!! #6
> sonen trip könnte ich ja auch mal wieder haben .... :l



Dann gib Gas!!
Werde ab nächsten Monat dort auch mal schleppen gehen.

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

ich glaub am nächsten Montag will ich mal los ! :m
angesagt 1-2 aus N und ich hab frei !!! |laola:


----------



## carphunterNRW (26. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich glaub am nächsten Montag will ich mal los ! :m
> angesagt 1-2 aus N und ich hab frei !!! |laola:


 
Dann sind wir auch am Start. Wenn Du in der gleichen Ecke bist sieht man sich auf dem Wasser.:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

ja welche Ecke seit ihr denn ?
ich überleg ja noch wohin und bin da noch recht flexibel wohoin ich trailern soll ... :m


----------



## boot (26. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Hi leute erst einmal Petri,ich Angel auch da in Damp und Eckernfö......habe dort mein Boot und fange dort auch recht gut. lg


----------



## carphunterNRW (26. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja welche Ecke seit ihr denn ?
> ich überleg ja noch wohin und bin da noch recht flexibel wohoin ich trailern soll ... :m



Unser Boot liegt in der Schlei, kommen dementsprechend an Maasholm vorbei. Da kannste ja auch Slippen. Sind dann meistens Richtung Schiessgebiet gefahren. Entweder bei 8 Meter mit Wobbler geschleppt (Dorsch) oder im Tieferen mit Pilker auf Leo´s. Bin schon sowas von heiss#6

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## boot (26. September 2007)

*AW: Ein Boot voll Dorsch!!!*

Ich fahre im Winter auch raus wenn ich einen Platz frei habe könnte noch 1 Perso......mitkommen ich sage dann hir bescheid.


----------

